# desperately need help with rodent problem



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

GrandPixel said:


> ARGH! I had a huge post written about my rodent problem and it's gone!


I hate it when I do that too.... you hit the alt or ctrl or some darn key that moves the window or closes it, etc.

So far as your mouse problem, more and better traps, seal up the house tighter.

Here's a quick read or two from here: http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-make-better-mouse-trap-free-84263/
and: http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/yes-dear-ill-build-you-better-mousetrap-49185/

*Good luck!*

DM


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

For a real infestation I would contact an exterminator. It is more money than DIY, but you'll save on stress and wasted effort. 

You could consider natural controls. Dog, cat, owl......


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Throw a couple snakes in the attic.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Red Squirrel said:


> Throw a couple snakes in the attic.


Yeah but in a month or two you may have to invest in a mongoose


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

....and then it'd be a real bear to get a real bear up there to get the mongoose..... :laughing:

DM


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

trapping is not that reliable when trying to solve a serious rodent problem. After the problem is minimized, then keep traps set with fresh bait.

Sometimes people don't want to use rodenticides, but for a serious problem, I only do that. Buy the bait that is in compressed blocks, meal. The pellets are ok if they eat it; I have experienced that rodents sometimes stash the pellets somewhere else.

Keep bait away from dogs especially. Cats rarely bother bait, but dogs are chewers. Any brand at the big box stores, local hardware and feed-supply stores will work.


----------



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

When I first moved into my home 10+ years ago I realized I had a mouse problem in the basement when I caught 14 field mice in a 2 week span, damn rodents, they were apparently living on top of the drop ceiling in the basement. I have since installed a sheetrock ceiling so if any more get in they won't have the span of the entire ceiling to roam around. They were entering underneath the siding above a basement window, I actually managed to run over to the window and catch a chubby one trying to get in but was having trouble.

I used nothing but snap traps, every single one worked perfectly except for one when it only caught the shoulder of a mouse who was running in circles trying to get out. I drowned him in a 5 gal bucket of water.

I would buy several snap traps and start getting rid of them right away. Some snap traps are better than others, I managed to find a brand that worked very well. I called in an exterminator but all they did was put down poisoned bait, I have no idea how well that worked. I prefer seeing them dead so I know how many I catch/kill.


----------



## Jasonlongor1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I too had a rodent problem in my house.Trapping them was never the issue it was keeping them out!!!!I live two houses from a grain elevator and once the hard freezing temps of winter came so did they,I'd swear I'd see them marching!!!The best solution for me and what worked was stuffing every nook and cranny with steel wool and caulking!!Sure they'll nibble and will chew at the caulking but the minute those chompers hit the steel that was it


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with PAbugman. You'll never get them all with traps or least not as fast as they can breed. Set out some delicious poison. I believe (bugman may correct me) that the pellets dehydrate the rodent as they die, so they search for water and don't stink as they decompose. I used little packets of pellets and as they ate them, I replaced them, ensuring they had a steady meal of poison.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I've had many of just about every kind of critter you can imagine in houses I have worked on. Are we talking mice, squirrels, possums or raccoons in in this instance? If you are hearing the pitter patter of little feet enough to keep you awake at night, I am guessing you have something bigger than mice living with you. 

I would call an exterminator for an assessment before you waste to much DIY money and energy with poor results. You has a DIYer can plan to block the entrances and exit of the rodents once found though. 

Not sure what died to make your place smell. Again, I doubt a mouse or two would be that noticeable.


----------

